# Zek-es's music!



## Zek-es (Jun 27, 2011)

So, I go by the names Kahnx2, Zek-es, and ((Kahnkahn)), and I make a lot of remix's, and some original tracks. I thought I would just share them with everyone here. so, here goes!

My music!


----------



## Leostale (Jul 14, 2011)

What's DAW did you use?


----------

